# LCD Density Modder borked my N7



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, so, until it's updated for JB, I would advise not using it...

I tried to apply a tablet UI DPI, and it just kept asking for root over and over. I hard powered it off, now it won't boot up. I can get into the bootloader, but not recovery. Can anyone think of a way of recovering this, other than restoring back to stock via the bootloader? I'm downloading the factory image now, but I figured I would check...


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well luckily you can enter bootloader so you should be able to fastboot flash the factory images. Heres a link to some instructions i found over at AC. Hope this works, Note that this is factory flashing the device to stock.

http://forums.androi...-nexus-7-a.html

Edit: didnt see that the stickied guide here at Rootzwiki has instructions on how to return to stock using Fastboot.


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

Always do things yourself. Dont rely on toolbox's and apks that claim to do it for you.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

mojonation1487 said:


> Always do things yourself. Dont rely on toolbox's and apks that claim to do it for you.


Uh-huh...except that it's worked for me probably two dozen times before. I was just impatient and tried it before it was updated for JB. And just because something is a toolbox or apk, that makes life easier and does something for you so you don't have to do it, that doesn't make it evil. And never using toolbox's and the like doesn't make you awesome. (sorry to break your bubble)

Regardless, I've already restored it to stock, now to get CM back on it.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep, I tried this too. Woopsie. All I can say is I'm glad I made a nandroid backup.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

I changed the density to 175 using by simply editing the build prop file. Everything works like a charm. Its way better than stock. Don't be a noob. Stop using a toolkit.


----------

